
Ethical Tech Giving Guide - kachnuv_ocasek
https://www.fsf.org/givingguide/v10/
======
geofft
Giving someone else a poorly-supported device running a weirdo operating
system as a "gift" seems pretty unethical to me.

------
doomrobo
I like the idea behind this list. But is it seriously suggesting that I buy a
Galaxy S3 in 2019? Does it even get OS updates anymore?

~~~
geofft
The FSF has long held the position that an OS that you and any hacker can
modify is better than one that neither you nor any hacker can modify. (This
position seems seriously flawed, if not actively reckless, to me.)

------
maxharris
I don't have a problem with offering a giving guide, but this headline really
should be changed. I don't accept the ethical ideas behind Free Software
Foundation, but the title implies that I am not an ethical person for
disagreeing with them.

The FSF does not have a monopoly on ethics - in fact, they have some pretty
serious ethical issues of their own which have come to light in the past few
months.

